# Saw Dog TV show



## Boydt8 (Jun 11, 2012)

Well I saw the TV show of Saw Dog!
Its a cool show, I got stuck on my couch watching the Saw Dog for 2.5 hours.


----------



## punchyman (Sep 17, 2012)

i like that show too. hope they keep making them.


----------



## geek (Sep 17, 2012)

Cheers or the heads up have scheduled series 1 to download tonight. 

S


----------



## geek (Sep 19, 2012)

I can upload the series to dropbox if anyone is interested ?


----------



## Polish Sawsage (Sep 23, 2012)

*Season 2?*

Anyone know if there is going to be another season? I just remember at the end of the show & end of first season, Steve hanging a "For Sale" sign out front. Hope that show wasn't one & done!


----------

